

Why Arthur Sulzberger of NYT is an Idiot For Giving Their Content to Steve Jobs - craigbellot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdrjZDnWAGs&feature=player_embedded

======
asolove
Predication: newspapers that move to new media subscriptions (iPad, web
subscriptions, whatever) will have better loyalty and stronger relationships
with their subscribers than current print papers subscription departments
currently have.

At some point, papers will find a way to build a relationship with their
customers predicated on assuming they are intelligent and want real news. Only
a few print publications can do this (The Economist?) but the costs of
publishing online and the strength of geographically-diverse online
communities opens a huge opportunity for small, insightful, niche subscription
publications.

